# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Head hunters sword from a local tribe in Sarawak.

## Phill Kirkwood

This sword was acquired from an ancient tribe up the Rajang River in Sarawak, Borneo. Could someone please give me some info on it and let me know the best place to sell it with approximate value.
Rgds............Phill.

----------


## Timo Nieminen

Many people would call this a "mandau". If one side of the blade is convex, and the other is concave, it's a mandau. If the sides are both flat or both convex, then it's a "parang jimpul". Note that parang ihlang is another name for mandau.

For value, you could try searching ebay for "mandau", and see what they've been selling for lately.

----------


## Phill Kirkwood

Thank you very much for your reply Timo, I'm not with the Mandau at the moment so I can't inspect it's sides to identify it but I will tonight and let you know just in case you were curious. I'll also take your advice and search ebay. Cheers...........Phill.

----------

